# Bald spot on hamsters nose



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone elses hamsters have made little bald patches on their noses where they have been gnawing on the bars of their cage and the bar above has rubbed against their fur causing the bald patch? I don't think its anything to worry about but this has happened to a couple of my hamsters and I am not sure if you can actually stop them doing it!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lol yes Dini has the same. Not big...but from where she puts her nose through the bars!!

xx


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

It must be a trait from her dad cos Marley was the first hamster I have had who does this and now Yum Yum has it too!!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lol probs cos they have delicate hair. My Roma is a short haired one and she doesnt. Though not noticed much bar gnawing with her....whereas Dini is a bit chewy! xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

LOl sounds just like Fred..
He has long hair and has rubbed his hair off his nose... The others are all short haired and they dont have a problem with this... It give Fred a bit of character.. :~)


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hehe yes exactly!! Character/uniqueness....etc. He's "special" xx


----------

